# Find a peep you will love.



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

This is a review from here on AT.

Have you ever heard the saying that big things come in small packages? Nite Hawk
Archery has a peep sight that has tightened my groups dramatically and has almost
eliminated the occasional miss that some of us have. If you haven't seen one
before your initial impression might be similiar to mine... Gimmick! I am here to
tell you that I was completely taken back by this peep and how it works. The
website, www.nitehawkarchery.com has a video that explains light diffraction and
how it affects your vision when aiming. I am using a #3 hunter/3d peep.The peep
comes in 3 sizes, #2 target, #3 hunter/3d and #4 hunter. They are machined from
aircraft aluminum and have a black anodized coating and they all weigh in at 4
grains. The first thing I noticed right away was how clear my sight picture was
even at low light conditions. This was a suprise to me because when I saw the way
it was cut out I expected a very small sight picture. I was definetly in for a
shock when I saw a large, well lit view of my pins and more. My 20 yard group
tightened up slightly but beyond that was where I really saw a big difference. I
went from a 3 to 4 inch group at 30 yards to a 1 to 2 inch. I can now stack
arrows at any distance up to 50 yards. I have not shot beyond that yet. With
archery becoming more and more expensive it sure is nice to gain so much accuracy
for less than $20. The best thing is if you don't have the same results as I did
you can return it for your money back. Give this little gem a try and you will be
glad you did!

http://archerytalk.com/vb/reviews/s...te-hawk-archery-3-peep-sight-hunter-3d&cat=68

We all can use use a little help.


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Sep 11, 2009)

Wish someone had one nearby to play with

Also wish I had the ability to screw in my #2 clarifier


----------



## sayurichick (Jan 31, 2017)

hmmm, i'm skeptical...
any more reviews to read?


----------



## Bob's My Uncle (Jan 9, 2012)

bumping this - any further reviews on this? Did the improvements last for OP?


----------



## Apurkey (Jan 13, 2019)

still no improvements?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Get a Speciality Archery super ball peep & you will be able to screw in your clarifier.


----------



## voidclimber (Feb 24, 2016)

Need a new peep.


----------

